# Hard drive advice.



## 2004raptor (Dec 31, 2005)

I'm almost ready to take the plunge on swapping my 40GB tivo drive for a bigger one. Somone on another forum suggested this samsung. Does anyone have any first hand experience with it or any other samsung drive?
I've bought numerous drives for desktop pc's (maxtor, wd, ibm) but never a samsung. Nothing wrong with them, I'm sure. Just never heard much about them.
BTW I am mainly looking for something quiet and reliable. storage is fine @ ~250GB+.

Any other suggestions?


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

I've had good experience with my 80 GB Samsungs, although for more than half a year both have been in my PCs, with WD drives in my TiVos (albeit one is the original drive)..


----------



## 2004raptor (Dec 31, 2005)

Haven't hit the "order" button yet. Any other input on this?


----------



## Pauli (Mar 1, 2004)

Samsung drives have been popular with the "Quiet PC" crowd for a few years now. The P80 series of drives (which go up to only 160GB) have been the choice for 3.5" drives and the drive you linked to is the next generation P120 drive that are offered in higher capacities than the P80 series. The reports of these newer Samsungs have generally been that they are not quite as quiet as the P80 drives, but they are a very good choice because they support AAM for quietening the seek noise, which is important for TiVo usage.


----------



## pdrph (Apr 27, 2008)

I just upgraded my Series 2 from 40gig to a Maxtor 200gig. The first hard drive (Maxtor) crashed after 6 weeks. I purchased it from Hinsdale pre-loaded with the TIVO Software. Hinsdale replaced the drive with another Maxtor. The first Maxtor clicked loudly before it crashed. The replacement Maxtor is clicking as well, but hasn'e crashed (it's been in the box for about 6 months). I had to squeeze a Luxurae Hard Drive Silencer in the case just so I can sleep at night!! Whatever you do, avoid Maxtor!!!


----------



## HomieG (Feb 17, 2003)

Zipzoomfly.com still has the 500GB Samsung (3-year warranty) for $79.99 with free 5-7 day FedEx shipping.

http://www.zipzoomfly.com/jsp/ProductDetail.jsp?ProductCode=10005376


----------



## Tivo_60 (Jun 13, 2003)

@ $78.99 but no free shipping today.

5/31 : ZZF has the Western Digital 500gb Sata @ $81.90, free shipping:
http://www.zipzoomfly.com/jsp/ProductDetail.jsp?ProductCode=101259&prodlist=celebros

Also, the Seagate, 5yr warranty @ $71.99 + shipping :
http://www.zipzoomfly.com/jsp/ProductDetail.jsp?ProductCode=101451


----------

